# Carry case?



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

I have converted quite a few trains to battery RC but finally I'm doing one for myself. As it nears completion, I'm thinking how neat it will be to take my train to my buddies much larger out door layout which is non track power. Thinking about hauling 7 passenger cars, loco, tender, and maybe a caboose, may be a good time to build one or two large travel cases. I'm sure I'm not the first to think of this and wondered if any folks here have done it already and found XYZ works the best. 
Any & all input appreciated. I', thinking a 1x6 pine frame with 3/16 luane panels and compartment deviders which will then be padded. Does that sound good?
Don


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Don

The following is a link to a PDF file that contains various past postings on MLS regarding custom built carrying cases for rolling stock, mostly for locomotives of one type or another. Maybe they'll give you some ideas.

Rolling Stock Carriers[/b]


----------



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Steve, 
Some of those cases are real works of art! Didn't see one quite like I had in mind. I was thinking along the lines of the box that a starter set comes in holding loco and 3 or 4 cars. Maybe that would be too heavy if made out of wood? 

D


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's some that aren't works of art.









It's just made of some wood strips and allows me to store my cars, but also carry them where I want. It was made to fit on the shelves in my garage.









Another was made out of styrene.









I've used these to take my cars to Canada for the American Invasion and they work well.

For my loco and tender, it's also not a work of art, but quite practical and a quick build.










I'm afraid that anything that held cars and loco and tender would be too heavy, or just too awkward.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the pdf. Lots of great ideas there.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I took a much cruder approach. 1/4" plywood boxes makes a very strong case. I use a 1x8 (or 1x10) pine plank for the end, a square-ish plywood floor and strips for the sides and separators, all glued and pinned together. Lumps of foam pad the ends, and small-bubble wrap or foam sheets pad the sides and hold things securely in place. Small elastic cords hold several together if they share the same dimensions. 

This stack holds 12 cars and can be carried (with difficulty) to my car.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Thinking about hauling 7 passenger cars, loco, tender, and maybe a caboose, may be a good time to build one or two large travel cases.
Don, 

It's probably worth pointing out that many of my friends carry their fancy stock wrapped in cloth inside plastic boxes from the storage section at Bed, Bath and Beyond. Tool boxes from Home Depot also make solid carriers for locos.


----------



## jamaynard (Jan 20, 2010)

I use the large rolling Stanley Work Box to carry my trains. They can be purchased for about $60 at Home Depot. It has two large wheels on it to make moving it very easy. Inside, I use soft foam which you can get at a fabric store cut to fit to provide padding. The box holds 8 large engines or cars, three upright on two levels and you can put another two or three cars on theirs sides on the top level. Works great as you can pack and unpack quickly once you cut your foam to fit...


----------

